# Confused - doc says my HCG is too low at 2896u/L @ 14dpt



## Pink bubblegum (Mar 17, 2011)

I had my blood test results back for HCG levels at 14dpt. They were 2896u/L. Doc says they are too low. My ivf clinic say they are great and it could be twins. Who is right?

I have just had a repeat test at 19dpt and awaiting results, but I am really anxious about this. I am have tried to find HCG results on the net and they are al in ml not L so do you do the maths or is it the same thing?

HELP!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Bex

Is your dr an obstetrician/gynaecologist or just your gp? 

I think your clinic are right from what I've read. However we as midwives don't deal with bhcg levels its early pregnancy units or your Ivf clinic. Have you discussed what your dr said with your clinic? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Pink bubblegum (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok thanks Kaz. I was just so torn up by it, couldn't understand why the doc thinks its low and was in shock when he first told me that I didn't think and didn't question it, just believed him. It has effected me somewhat and feel tortured by it. Just hope it's good numbers tomorrow.


----------



## Pink bubblegum (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, and he's just a gp


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Then ignore him. Listen to your clinic they are much more knowledgable about this than your gp. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Pink bubblegum (Mar 17, 2011)

Second blood test at 19dpt has risen to 18,000  

Fingers crossed for a smooth pregnancy


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Excellent!

Kaz xxx


----------

